
Android Wars 2016: Google Surrenders to Oracle - marvel_boy
http://www.zdnet.com/article/android-wars-2016-google-surrenders-to-oracle-as-microsoft-allies-with-cyanogen/
======
marvel_boy
"Google is trying to change engines mid-flight" Well, good luck with that !

